# Hunting Dog Photos 2015 - Put Em Up!



## Desiree (Dec 27, 2009)

I won't get out this year cause all I got is 2 pups hunting clip wings in the yard!!




























I'm sure ya'll can do better than that!!! Let's see em!!


----------



## Maddog10 (Feb 8, 2013)

We won't be doing any hunting together this year either, but we're sure going to be practicing hard for next year.


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

I always post pics of mine when chance given! Abbie's first mallard and pintail retrieve in her first duck season. Also had to show off my mount thats almost completed.


----------



## Blue Ridge (Aug 8, 2013)

Cupped Wings Thatcher SH 
4-1-2002
9-28-2015 
Gone but never forgotten 
I saw this and thought id post.
We just lost Thatch-Man yesterday


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Blue Ridge said:


> View attachment 24911
> View attachment 24912
> 
> Cupped Wings Thatcher SH
> ...


Jeff he has birds piled up and is young again. Feel your pain buddy sorry for your loss.


----------



## JRinNE (Nov 11, 2014)

His first season, second dove hunt, he got thirty retrieves, 4 were doubles. I did have to help him with 4 that he didn't see but overall very pleased with our progress.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

*September Goose Hunting*


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Waiting for our waterfowl season to start this next weekend!!!!


----------



## Steve Strong (Jan 14, 2013)

pretty slow, but a beautiful morning.


----------



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)

Takes pride in his birds lol


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Love the dead bird mounts Tyler.


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Blue Ridge said:


> View attachment 24911
> View attachment 24912
> 
> Cupped Wings Thatcher SH
> ...


Sorry for your loss. Beautiful dog.


----------



## Langeandrew12 (Jan 5, 2015)

Vixey's first hunt


----------



## Desiree (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice shot!


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

This is from our first goose hunt this year. Not bad for a little dog.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

Couple of early season Horicon Honkers.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Tyler, this looks like the Mississippi Delta area? Close?


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

A good day hunting


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Tyler Pugh said:


> I always post pics of mine when chance given! Abbie's first mallard and pintail retrieve in her first duck season. Also had to show off my mount thats almost completed.


awesome pics Tyler


----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

I could not decide which pic I liked better.


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

Colorado Golden eye.


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Trying to post x A black and white pic


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Trying again


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Katie


Katie 

Katie

Katie and Thor 

Katie and Thor


----------



## FGD Mike Smith (Jan 5, 2012)

Arrow is in his first duck season. Only got out a couple times but he is off to a great start!


----------



## Chris Bergner (Aug 14, 2012)

It was a slow opener for us, only 2 woodies, but my buddy captured this picture of my dog. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

A few crane hunting photos from Alaska. 





















Don and Crew


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

A little diversion walking back from the crane hunt one morning. Klous pointed a covey of Sharptails. 







Cindy with her crane







Klous waiting on cranes







Don and Crew


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Chris Bergner said:


> It was a slow opener for us, only 2 woodies, but my buddy captured this picture of my dog. I thought it was pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 25016


Good looking dog!


----------



## Rob DeHaven (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

C'mere ducks!!!


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

TRAD - "ON WATCH"









TRAD - "SNIFFER OVERLOAD". (11 weeks old)

Irishwhistler / TEAM TRAD


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

My how grown up Trad is now. 
Don and Crew


----------



## JRinNE (Nov 11, 2014)

Last weekend duck hunt.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Don Lietzau said:


> My how grown up Trad is now.
> Don and Crew


Don and Crew,
That's a mouthful! 









TRAD - "THAT'S A MOUTHFUL"

Cheers,
Irishwhistler


----------



## Rhenee Fadling (May 23, 2008)

We had a lot of fun this year!


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

jgsanders said:


> Tyler, this looks like the Mississippi Delta area? Close?


Good guess, it is the Delta. Close to Crenshaw, MS.


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

one more cool shot from the same hunt.


----------



## alexlane (Dec 26, 2014)

This will be our first season, and the first time I've ever had a gundog. There truly is nothing better.

We kicked it off with a few doves.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

From last year


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Tyler Pugh said:


> one more cool shot from the same hunt.
> 
> View attachment 25048


Interesting shot. What is keeping the water in that pond? Looks like it would all run out on the right side there ;-) (That's a subtle hint that a cool photo would be even nicer if you leveled your horizon in whatever software you use).

HPL


----------



## UTMallard (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's my duck getter, Scout.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Wrigley's first "real" duck this evening..


----------



## blaze (Oct 6, 2015)

*prey drive*








This was him at about 8 weeks working with my daughter on prey drive(ha). She acted the part very well.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Opening morning, yesterday.


----------



## blaze (Oct 6, 2015)

Blue Ridge said:


> View attachment 24911
> View attachment 24912
> 
> Cupped Wings Thatcher SH
> ...




Sorry for your loss. They don't live long enough. He will be waiting for you when you get there, tail a waggin and ready to go!


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Riley's first duck retrieve of 2015


----------



## BTK (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

BTK said:


> View attachment 25142
> View attachment 25143


Come on, man.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

A short video.
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/spl.../2015-10/20151010_083911_zpstpfk0y6w.mp4.html


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

video of the first bird of the afternoon.
View My Video


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Mark Teahan said:


> A short video.
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/spl.../2015-10/20151010_083911_zpstpfk0y6w.mp4.html



Would be a cool video except....AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH................turn the $#@#$% @#$%%$! phone on its side!!!!. I don't know *anybody* with a VERTICAL format computer or TV screen!!!


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

scully said:


> video of the first bird of the afternoon.
> View My Video


*See my previous post.*


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Your right.
Just got a new Galaxy S5 note phone. Thought it might look okay. Guess not.
I record sideways from now on.
Here's another for your viewing pleasure. Watch it on your phone !
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/spl.../2015-10/20151010_073655_zps5p5yqqul.mp4.html


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

HPL said:


> Would be a cool video except....AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH................turn the $#@#$% @#$%%$! phone on its side!!!!. I don't know *anybody* with a VERTICAL format computer or TV screen!!!



Ok, after multiple complaining/negative posts, I finally get it----you're in season! Cute!


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

jgsanders said:


> Ok, after multiple complaining/negative posts, I finally get it----you're in season! Cute!



I'm not but the DOVE are and I have had two of the best hunts I've had in YEARS over the last few days!!
Back to photos and video. Does make me a bit nuts to see people shooting STILL images of VERTICAL subjects in "Landscape" format, but not as much as video in "Portrait" format. A huge waste of playback pixels. All these great HD cameras in the phones an then the video is shot so that about HALF the pixels in the playback device are NOT USED. Play one of these vertical videos on a wide screen HD TV, go measure the width of the video, and the width of the screen, and see what percentage of the potential image is wasted.

Tilted horizons, esp water, are a real photographic boo boo. These days they are sooo easy to fix in just about any photo software, that there is little reason to leave them un-level. However, many people don't even see them, so pointing them out may help someone improve in their photographic efforts. I don't think I was mean about it.


----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

Had a great day pigeon hunting. Autumn made 31 retrieves.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

hillsidegoldens said:


> View attachment 25158
> 
> Had a great day pigeon hunting. Autumn made 31 retrieves.


Is there a pigeon season up there or can you just shoot them anytime? I think that they are not protected in Tx and could be shot year round, but they are mostly urban here, so no real opportunities to shoot them. We do have Eurasian collared dove and they are becoming more common in the rural areas. Also not protected and, although not as large as a rock dove (pigeon), at least as large as white wing.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are a couple from yesterday's hunt. Have not really gotten the shots I would like to have. Am still playing with the 300, and find it a bit challenging to shoot, work the knucklehead, AND take the photos. I need to limit out quicker so that I can put down the gun, pick up the camera, work the dog for the other shooters and THEN may haps I will get the shots I want.

Tech info for both images: Canon 7D MkII, Canon 300mm F:2.8 1/500 @ F:3.2 Iso 400 Both images have been cropped, but no other work up.



















After looking at them again, I decided to do a little exposure and color correction in Lightroom. I also added a little vignette.


----------



## Desiree (Dec 27, 2009)

hillsidegoldens said:


> View attachment 25158
> 
> Had a great day pigeon hunting. Autumn made 31 retrieves.


Great Job! I wish we had some country pigeons to shoot.


----------



## WildEar (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Badlands (Mar 23, 2015)

first duck hunt, 10 months old


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

WildEar said:


>


Not getting a photo or anything else here.


----------



## Keith White (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice pics! Thats going to be a nice mount when finished>


----------



## Headgear (May 22, 2011)

Hattie in Saskatchewan retrieving a Speck or White- fronted Goose. Hattie had about 75 duck/goose retrieves for the week!! Wonderful waterfowling experience!!!


----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

HPL,
No season they are fair game anytime. No limit. These pigeons roost in town then fly 10 to 15 miles away go feed at this farm, I have followed then down the highway. I have not seen any collared doves up here. I have taken 22 morning doves so far. Collared doves are lumped in a 15 bifd limit combined with morning doves.


----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

Desiree,
They are a blast. I had to be pickey I only had 50 shells with me. Birds were trying to land in the decoys shile I was taking pictures.


----------



## Delta Whitetail (Sep 1, 2015)

My Boy, HRCH Sunnyview's Lagniappe Hunter "Jet" on his first dove hunt. I love to shoot them but the enjoyment comes from watching a good dog work.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

hillsidegoldens said:


> HPL,
> No season they are fair game anytime. No limit. These pigeons roost in town then fly 10 to 15 miles away go feed at this farm, I have followed then down the highway. I have not seen any collared doves up here. I have taken 22 morning doves so far. *Collared doves are lumped in a 15 bifd limit combined with morning doves.*


If your game department has public meetings, you should go and voice an opinion on this. Collared dove are a non-native, invasive species, that are almost surely displacing something. There should be no season, no limit. They should basically be viewed as rats (very tasty rats at that).


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Our latest project, then seven months, tracked and snagged his wing-tipped first "game" on the way in to his first teal hunt:


But he also retrieved several more "by the numbers" once we were on site:


And plainly caught the fire, as well:


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

A girl and her duck.


----------



## GullGunner (May 25, 2015)

Pink-legs and greenheads, her favorites!
Great thread!


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Early Teal Season near El Campo, Texas.
*


----------



## Coalman (Dec 9, 2009)

Carlton Brook's Great Bay Belle with our first NH woodcock 10-11-15. The picture was taken in a bed of wild cranberries. Picked a handful to garnish the bounty.

How's that for organic?


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Ice


----------



## TXPride (Nov 14, 2013)

It's during a hunt test, but still my hunting dog...

Showing off his jewels too.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice pics guys...
Keep posting....memories that will last forever in your time. : )


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

Hanes first hunt during the Utah opener weekend (14 months old). Never been on an airboat and was a perfect gentleman in the blind. He rocked it!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

Autumn had another great day. 2 blind retrieves 1 with a 70 yard trail.


----------



## FGD Mike Smith (Jan 5, 2012)

pheasant hunting my 2 young junior hunters. This will cause some headaches next spring in training, but hunting is the whole point of having these pups


----------



## show0032 (Oct 16, 2015)

an oldie of the father-in-law and his lab Bogie beginning pheasant training.


----------



## BobCameron (Feb 1, 2015)

No hunting for her this year either.


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

A tough 1 1/2 hr hunt on public land in WI for this rooster through some thick cattails!








After the hunt watching me clean birds!


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

HPL said:


> Interesting shot. What is keeping the water in that pond? Looks like it would all run out on the right side there ;-) (That's a subtle hint that a cool photo would be even nicer if you leveled your horizon in whatever software you use).
> 
> HPL


I just did that, HPL, and it looks much better! It never crossed my mind. Haha Thanks!


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

and the final product..


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

NoDak last week


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Have a hard weekend of work.


----------



## catfish_joe (Sep 16, 2013)

Didn't get many birds, but still a beautiful day on the river


----------



## Mstormc (Feb 18, 2010)

Made it out for the WI pheasant opener and spent more time driving to the spot than hunting.


----------



## Josh Wolan (Nov 14, 2012)

Not the best hunting picture, but a cold boat ride back to the ramp with the Detroit/Windsor skyline in the background....


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Tyler Pugh said:


> and the final product..
> View attachment 25303


The horses photo bombed your pic. jk Great pic.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

HR TTF CRAIGHORN KIFFIN TRAD JH.

Cheers,
Irishwhistler & TRAD


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's a shot of Simon (Imperial's Notorious) on his first goose hunt.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

A nice Wisconsin pheasant hunt;


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

A fun day with Hoss !


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

Choke canyon in Texas


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Last dove hunt of the first season.




























That somewhat intense stare is because I limited a bit early and there were a couple of folks still shooting off to the west.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Kind of old school from yesterday. My hunting buddy Neil, his son Jimmy and Alex at an early season marsh.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 28, 2010)

And a very tired but happy 11 month old pup


----------



## jpawol (Apr 21, 2012)

JRinNE, great looking dog. Can I ask where you got him and what his pedigree looks like? I tried to send you a pm but I'm new to the site and don't enough posts to send a pm. Thanks


----------



## JRinNE (Nov 11, 2014)

jpawol said:


> JRinNE, great looking dog. Can I ask where you got him and what his pedigree looks like? I tried to send you a pm but I'm new to the site and don't enough posts to send a pm. Thanks


Thank you. Sent you a pm.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Elvis' 7th birthday party.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Sharing a day in Northwest PA


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

2 thumbs up Erik! Great Pics!


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Erik Nilsson said:


> Sharing a day in Northwest PA
> 
> View attachment 25474


Love that happy dog face in the second shot.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Cold Iron said:


>


Cold Iron, digging a toller worked on ruffies - must be a kick to see an as nimble-as-they-come breed doing a pirouette getting after the pahts up there.

Meanwhile, same old, same old down my way - 










- but rest assured it never _*gets *_old.

MG


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 28, 2010)

crackerd said:


> Cold Iron, digging a toller worked on ruffies - must be a kick to see an as nimble-as-they-come breed doing a pirouette getting after the pahts up there.
> 
> Meanwhile, same old, same old down my way -
> 
> ...


And some say the breed is too small for geese  MG been a few years, hope life and the dogs are treating you well! Yes never gets old... Yeah this pup is very athletic and his jumps over downed timber amaze me, and he doesn't mind blowing stuff up charging at ground level too. Best nose every seen he put up more than 150 grouse in less than 2 weeks now. He runs hard, almost too hard. The black nosed Toller in my avatar is 12 now and retired. I met the current pups breeder 11 years ago at a BYC and knew for sure that they have a hunting background. I contacted the breeder this weekend about getting another pup to rotate with and she said his mother just dropped another litter. But she said if I could wait until next summer she has frozen seamen from her best hunter ever and after a bunch of years finally found a strong enough hunting bitch to breed with it. Said there should be some real dynamos in that litter so I'm waiting. Next year going to be in Toller heaven and Toller hell at the same time around here LOL.

Hope you don't mind me posting it but the best Tolling picture I have ever seen is still yours....


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

This is Gumbo.


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

Lots of good dogs in the world!


----------



## nogie1717 (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

A few ducks on little creek


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice Erik.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

My oldest lab on probably her last duck hunt (she is 13)







The marshes are frozen and snow covered now in interior Alaska.
I always use 2 stacked sleds when duck hunting as it:
1) Keeps my labs warm and dry
2) I use a sled for layout shooting in shallow water.
3) Handy for hauling decoys
4) Keeps me from loosing parts when I have to change the water pump in the 60hp outboard
5) Very convenient if I shoot a moose and have to haul 500 pounds of meat to the boat


----------



## Flint177 (Nov 5, 2015)

First duck and pheasant hunt


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

TEAM TRAD on a recent gunning trip in the beautiful State of Iowa. Some of the wild roosters brought to the gun by TRAD during five days of gunning.









TRAD appears to be all smiles after our last day of gunning in Iowa which was a preserve hunt on a huge block of property with many pheasant and chukar taken by meself and me gunning Mates. TRAD had a grand time working birds and t'was a nice note on which to end our trip.

Slainte,
Irishwhistler & TRAD


----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

Blood on your dog's head means the birds are dead







Part of a three man limit.


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

Hoss with a good day chasing roosters


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Caoimhe's Phirst Feasant


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Caoimhe's Phirst Feasant
> 
> View attachment 25569


Way to go Keith and Caoimhe!


----------



## Desiree (Dec 27, 2009)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Caoimhe's Phirst Feasant
> 
> View attachment 25569


Outstanding!


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Not retriever related, but hunting none the less.

Max at 6 months…

He carried that bird for some distance while I was still hunting before he finally gave it to me.
I didn’t want to ruin his prize possession even though Pepper did all the work and she was a trooper about it… LOL


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Her first pintail.


----------



## JRinNE (Nov 11, 2014)

First mallard.


----------



## Mucker (Aug 19, 2005)

*Hunting pic*

The old man after an afternoon chasing grouse.


----------



## Jmoods (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

Another successful hunt


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

Got out yesterday for some honkers with a couple buddies and their dogs. My cocker worked his butt off - the other 2 dogs wouldn't pick the geese at all. We shot 9 total and they were all big greaters. Not bad for a little fella.


----------



## Salmonbum (Sep 2, 2011)

Wyatt (Yellow) and Oliver (black) in ND


----------



## Troy Tilleraas (Sep 24, 2010)

View attachment 25798
View attachment 25799
View attachment 25800


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice drake for Decker.
View attachment 25801


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

barbless said:


> Nice drake for Decker.
> View attachment 25801


Don't know what you did, but I'm getting an "invalid attachment" error when I click on the link.


----------



## John Edmonds (Mar 1, 2012)

High Mileage Colorado Bulrush.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Still not ready for prime time/commercial work, young Marsh handled his first big duck nicely the other afternoon:




Meanwhile, the big dog holds down the fort:


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice drake for Decker # 2


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Taken this past Friday.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 28, 2010)

Hunted ruffies all last week on the North Shore of Lake Superior with the Toller who just turned 1 earlier in the month.



















Thanksgiving dinner, boned grouse breast flushed and delivered by the Toller. You bet that is bacon grease it is cooking in!


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Hunted in freezing temps this week, four days straight. Day 1 & 2 were pretty good and day 3 was a bust, but day 4 was pretty good. After 4 days and about 40 retrieves Lucy was pretty wore out.

Day 1


Day 4
​


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Scott, our water here was too hard. 24 deg F Saturday. My son and I opted for plan B. Beanie was glad we did. Don't you just hate those over the top uncontrollable field trial dogs? Nice pic of your QAA Lucy.


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

A couple of my HRCH UH 5yo CLF..........


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

My female Emmitt pup on a recent goose hunt


----------



## CraigS (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Desiree (Dec 27, 2009)

For our friend on Korea. Thank you for your service!


----------



## Peter G Lippert (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

That first one cracks me up. All the hunters are looking out over the water, and the dog is looking back at the photographer (the opposite direction).


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

Out for divers last weekend with Krakadawn and got surprised with lots of mallards around. Great afternoon hunt!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

CraigS said:


>


Classic combo.


----------



## bshaf (Apr 29, 2015)

Huck's first duck hunt.


----------



## Brandi Weinman (Apr 27, 2012)

some specks we shot


----------



## Peter G Lippert (Mar 26, 2011)

Cass said:


> Out for divers last weekend with Krakadawn and got surprised with lots of mallards around. Great afternoon hunt!


Ha, I went out for Mallards this weekend and shot all divers! Very weird for the water we were hunting. But I was able to shoot my first drake canvasback.


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

Peter G Lippert said:


> Ha, I went out for Mallards this weekend and shot all divers! Very weird for the water we were hunting. But I was able to shoot my first drake canvasback.


LOL very cool. I won't lie I did shoot 2 bufflehead drakes.... I just love those birds. They're beautiful. The mallards were a great surprise as well as the black ducks! We do not have many black ducks here - you are only allowed 1 per person. We each got one that day, and then a flock of 5 decoyed in perfectly but we couldn't shoot. It was a fantastic way to spend an afternoon!


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

Here are a couple photos of Pearl sea ducking in Maine. The season is still on going so we'll be out through January!

Making the LOUNGE on a nice drake eider.



The return trip.



Bringing back a common drake scoter to the boat.



Some eider down still on the face.



Enjoy the remainder of your season folks!


----------



## Headgear (May 22, 2011)

Second trip to Saskatchewan for three year old Hattie. Great experience for dog and handler!
















We rotated dogs each day- she was a tired girl after retrieving 4 man limits of ducks each day!!


----------

